# Too many treats?



## LoveWalter (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm wondering if Vizsla's can get a sick tummy from too many treats?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

It depends what kind of treats you use. Riley gets a bad tummy from eating too many Pup-peroni, but we can give her hot dogs and chicken or turkey with no bad side effects.


----------



## LoveWalter (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks! I will try those alternatives  I made Walter some peanut butter treats the other day and I'm wondering if they hurt his tummy because of how dense they are...


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

After our first obedience class Tanner had the runs from all the treats, so we stopped training with treats and that's how he earned his dinner, simply use his kibble for everyday training. Unless of course it's a really big deal, then we bring out the good stuff (little raw hamburger, bleu cheese, apples, etc.)


----------



## LoveWalter (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks! I will definitely do kibble for the little things ;D
My girls love to help with training and Walter loves to have them train him because they can be very generous with the treats. I let them know too many treats for him can hurt his tummy just the same as it would hurt theirs after too many treats. That seemed to help. He's also happy with a hug and a kiss


----------

